# Single Ladies 2WW -part 21



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

New home to help us keep track of everyone on 2WW so we can send you loads of  and 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Happy Boxing Day guys!

Well this thread is a little empty & I'm half way through my first 2WW & going bonkers so I thought I'd write a little.

There must be a word for this feeling! Completely excited, hopeful, terrified and obsessed!

So today is 7dpiui. The progesterone supps are making me very (TMI alert) windy but I've got used to them now 

Not had any other symptoms although today I have an odd sensation (not quite painful) in my lower abdo/pubic region

Are there many others on the 2WW? Do most people wait to 14dpiui to test or do it earlier?


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Hi Natasza79, 

Welcome to the 2ww madness. Hope it's your first and only! 

I think we should coin a phrase which sums up the mix of feelings. I remember the obsession and over attention to every symptom and twinge.... And (TMI alert) frequent knicker checking for signs it was all over.  I had symptoms from about 12 days post my second FET in 2009 (sore boobs, mild feeling of icky) but nothing of note with any other cycle. My first clinic did hcg bloods on OTD included in their cycle cost so I always waited for that.  With my current clinic I decided to pay for the blood test, rather than doing HPT, so if it was positive I'd know the hcg level in case there were problems (my neurotic choice because of mc history!!). 

With IUI I'd be more inclined to wait as the window if implantation may be slightly wider than, for example, if you had a 5 day hatching blast put back.  Some like to know and test early (just be aware of false negative rate), some like to stay pupo as long as possible.  Fingers crossed the odd sensation is a little someone snuggling in! 

Sending lots of positive and sticky vibes   
A x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Natasza, hang in there!  I've tested early and tested late, was a ferocious knicker checker every single time and had just as many symptoms (or lack thereof) for negative as well as positive cycles.  Got fingers crossed that you will be a first time wonder!


A-Mx


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks ladies x

Today is 10dpiui arrgghhhhhhhhhhhhh

HPT this morning negative although I know it's still early "(told myself I wouldn't test till 11dpiui but couldn't help myself!)

Having weird dreams & slight lower abdo pain which could mean everything or nothing I know!

Usually my AF would be due tomorrow but that's with a short luteal phase & I've been taking progesterone supps so that should delay it shouldn't it?

Off to my friends house today then family party tomorrow so hope that'll force me to stop googling for a bit!!!

Xxx


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Hang in there!  I think 10 dpiui is still very early, as implantation wouldn't take place until 6dpiui at the earliest.  I've always been given OTD of 10 dp5dt.  Progesterone works to keep lining intact so it tends to delay AF, though not for everyone.

Lots of distraction and spending time with people is a good idea!  Stop pestering Mr Google, he's a minefield of inconsistency and will drive you crazy.... That's coming from someone with an unhealthy google addiction  
A x


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Aaarrrghhhhhhhhhhh

Just got a faint positive at 11dpiui!!!!

Can't believe it and terrified it won't stay but I'm so happy!

Never thought I'd be so happy to realise I had another 8 weeks of suppositories ahead!


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Woohoo!!!!  Good for you Natasza79!!!!!     


A-Mx


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

That's great news Natasza79!!  Congrats x


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks guys, totally made up, can't believe it


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Natasza congratulations on ur bfp - wow 1st time lucky xx


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations - what a 2014 awaits you!!!

Lets hope this is the start of a 2ww board filled with BFPs  

Love x-Kiz and lil C  x


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats Natasza!  Brilliant!  Sorry I missed your 2WW but I am now extra excited for you!  

Happy 2014 everyone!

Diesy xx


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you girls

How are you doing Diesy? Still got AF visiting? Hope you're feeling better. 
Xxx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm   for you, Natasza!

Yup still spotting boohiss!  Looking up donor for next trip but just discovered my original donor still available so might just stick with him.  I could do without making ANOTHER decision right now.

How are you feeling?  Excited? xx


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Still spotting, how rubbish diesy! Have you spoken to your clinic about it? 

I'm massively excited but nervous for the next few weeks!

Got some odd symptoms like waking at 5:30 every morning since 6dpiui!


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Yup, 21 days and counting, it's my body's way of saying - nope you are defo not pg!  Hoping to stop in time for AF  

Awww, the 5.30 wake up call - sweet!


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

congratulations - it was said to me and so true - couldn't sleep since day before bfp - not slept since !!!! lol !


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)




----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll be entering my 3rd 2WW soon!

Just had CD12 scan and should have IUI early next week! 

Anyone else around

X


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Good luck!    
Txx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

good luck xx


----------



## Moonfire (Apr 15, 2014)

Good luck! I had my iui on th 16th and due to test on the 30th. This is my first iui so paranoid about every twinge etc- not sure if it's all in my head   added to this I'm in the over 40 club so a few challenges to getting pregnant....  They did say the donor sperm was great _ just hope my eggs are up to the job   Good luck to those on the same scary road


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Good luck Moonfire

I should be having my 3rd IUI on Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## sgee (May 26, 2014)

Good luck Moonfire and Notamuggle   .... Which clinic are you ladies using?

X


----------



## Moonfire (Apr 15, 2014)

Good luck Notamuggle- have my fingers crossed for you too.        

Sgee I'm using the Agora in Hove. If this one doesn't happen I have two more cracks at the whip so to speak... Just hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Moonfire, I'm at the Agora too!


----------



## Moonfire (Apr 15, 2014)

Just tested one day early this morning     I am supposed to test tomorrow and my period isn't due till the 2nd but feel as though I'm out


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry Moonfire, I'm guessing it's still not good news yo day? big big hugs 

I've just started the 2WW, IUI number 3 done today! 

X


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Guess I'm joining you 1 expanding blast on board today !


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Good luck Morrigan!
Txx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

how you doing notamuggle and everyone else ?

I've gone mad already lol !! I niavely thought that given the number of 2 ww I done in past I'd be better at putting it out my mind lol !


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Moooorning!

Thanks for asking about me, how are you doing Morrigan?

I'm 4 dpiui and trying not to obsess and symptom spot too much (& currently failing)

I've had 2 successful IUIs so I know my symptoms from those times I got positives but also both of those pregnancies ended in mc so I don't want this cycle to be exactly the same as the last two goes! 

I haven't had a post ovulation bbt rise this time which I'm trying not to read too much in too, but I always get a rise, even after both previous IUIs (1 with a trigger and 1 without). I did a trigger on Monday, and had IUI on Tuesday and temps are fluctuating between 36.25 & 36.35 same as the first half of the cycle!

Apart from that I've just stared getting an odd fullness/pressure in my uterus which I've had after both IUIs before. I've not had a negative IUI yet though so I'm not sure what symptoms are from having IUI and taking progesterone and what were from fertilisation and implantation!

Also last two times I became constipated yet this time I seem to have diarrhoea! I'm guessingthat could be the progesterone messing me about a bit though!

So as you can see I'm not obsessing at all?

How about you?


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

arghh its torture isn't it ! I suspect this weather alters temp data !

I'm driving myself nuts - think I'd be experienced in these 2ww by now ! I don't feel bloated which I have from every single if of my 2ww regardless of outcome - got stupid hot flushes which I'm hoping is estrogen side effect not some dodgy immune flare - I have worse pmt ever I am grumpy bear.

still holding my breath that I don't get my mums food poisoning bug - the 72 hours since she left is up at 11 today so I hope I can stop stressing about that at least !

To be fair my bfp that gave me my dd gave me no clue compared with bfn so I'm only to aware nothing actually means anything !!!


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Woohooo - loving that this thread has been revived - used to be one of the busiest on the singles board!  


Morri, Notamuggle, got everything triple crossed (god - the pain in my joints is excruciating   ) for good news and that insanity is held at bay for the entire two weeks (good luck with that in itself!).  


    


A-Mx


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey ladies, I'm with Inde, cheering you on. It's all so exciting!
Txx


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks lovely ladies
I hope you're both well xxx

AFM day 4 in the big brother house   well day 4 past IUI anyway, feeling similar to last last two times, which could be good, or could be bad, or could mean nothing  

When us your test date Morri?

X


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks for waving the flag for us  girls - looks like cycling has  kicked me out of lurking on these boards - was a time I felt like a permanent fixture on 2ww board !

notamuggle yep feels like last time which means nothing ! lol ! clinic test date is next Saturday but I always use 14 day past EC which is Thursday - suspect ill cave wed which will be 8 days past 5 day transfer - it's when I got my bfp last time but I was 10 day pas 3 day so might still be too early. I'm on full knicker watch now !


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Morrigan, good luck for tomorrow if you test early!  

I'm half way through!

I've been good so far, I've kept away from google  and not been too anxious but I think that's about to change

The first time (without HCG trigger) I tested from 9dpiui and got a positive on day 11
The second time (with HCG trigger) I tested every day from 3dpiui to test out the trigger, I got a negative from the trigger at 7dpiui and a very faint positive on 10dpiui which got stronger but then unfortunately got fainter again and I MCed

I didn't want to spend lots of money and send myself crazy by testing everyday like last time but now I'm not sure when it's safe to test. I know I should probably wait till OTD (which is 14dpiui for me and a week today) but I don't want to do it at work! 

I'd like to do test Sunday which is 12dpiui but can I be sure the trigger is gone then?

I know no one will know the answer for sure but I feel better just ranting away for a minute anyway 

Hugs to all x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

I always test 7 days post trigger to make sure it's gone ! I get cheap tests from eBay pack of 40 for £3.00 or use ovulation tests !

I need pee stick police


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Here they are Morri...


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

well all those pee stick police couldn't hold me back !!!

it's a    

I'm chuffed but terrified something will go wrong as cramping worse than last time . actually tested faint lines Monday night then had to wait to get real answer - not getting beta done until tommorrow.

hope I've set the tone for the thread !!! good luck


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

well done Morrigan


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Morrigan congratulations on your bfp👏👏


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Morri that's amazing news!!!   

I tested my trigger out at 8 days post trigger and it's gone, I need to hold out a few more days till I test now eeeeek


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Morrigan.... hurrah!!!  
Txx


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

So the first week went well, but 9 days in and I'm starting to crack! I was silly and tested this morning, of course it was negative, I'd told myself I would test till Saturday at the earliest but had 4 tests just sitting there doh!

I have no pans tomorrow so how do I stop testing with 3 tests just sat there 

X


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

congrats Morrigan wonderful your LO will have a sibling soon very exciting


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

notamuggle how many days past transfer are you? I think testing recommended @ 9dp3dt and 11dp5dt seems to ring a bell lol I'm so confused still


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

I had IUI so I'm 9 days post iui! OTD is the 15th July


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

for you it has to be a BFP but no testing early ok  x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

how are you ?

well after blinkin stressful 24 hours where had betas but lab decided they only wanted to run my tsh I had to go into London to get private beta done - well it's 99 so happy with that - not repeating - what will be will be - progesterones behaving this time so meds right - phew


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

That's good news Morri, I don't get beta hcgs done at my clinic

I'm 11dpiui today and I'm afraid I snuck round the peestick police and got a BFN, I know it's still a bit early but I got my first BFP at 11 days post so I was hoping I might see something today.

I'm still feeling positive but I'm just so extra nervous this time. That was my last vial of sperm so if this doesn't work I'll have to go back to the clinic and see what they advise for the next steps!


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

praying for a change overnight then xxx


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Had the absolute faintest second line last night but BFN today at 12dpiui, now had AF pains all morning and have now started bleeding

Devastated  

That's my 3rd go and all my donor sperm used, not sure what to do now


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear that NAM.  You have got pregnant via IUI so I would be tempted to get 3 more sperm vials and have another go.
TCC x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

sorry to hear that Hun - big hugs xx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

NotaMuggle, I'm sorry lovely.    


A-Mx


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

So sorry NAM.
Txx


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

I started my second 2ww on Friday, not feeling positive at all.  Feel like my third vial should be used for IVF... but not sure if I can do that?  Anybody know?  (ack I need to stop writing this go off already...!)


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

IUI has to be cheaper tho! could you afford a go of IVF? it would prob up the odds as I know how frustrating seeing a bfn is but I dunno IUI is still worth a shot due to your age tbh. Lets   this 2ww has a lovely surprise in store x


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Blondie! Xx

Ivf would mean waiting til next summer so I could save up and take time off work.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

ps not familiar with the funding rules but isn't 6 iui failures before they'll fund an IVF cycle assuming your area funds IVF for single women? (outrageous that not all parts of the country treated equally   still thats for another topic)


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

I have no idea about funding in my area, but another four cycles is a lot of money!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I see what you mean, have you tried for funding? might be worth a shot!


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi ladies, I'm officially joining you here. I had ET today of one lovely 5 day blast that thawed 100% - phew. OTD is 11 days from now on 22nd Aug, doubt I'll last that long but am hoping to hold out until 9dp5dt.


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Good luck jend0906! Come on little blast! 
My own little blast only thawed 70% and he is now fast asleep upstairs having giggled his way through today!
Good luck with the testing. I got a faint positive 6dp5dt.
All very exciting!
Txx


----------



## India_2222 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi everyone

I had ET on Sunday 3 August (5 day high quality blastocyst) and OTD is Sat 16 August. Been trying to keep busy to distract myself but it is not working. Not really having any obvious symptoms and all of them could be due to the IVF medication anyway! Do you think I could test before Saturday? When?

Thanks and good luck to each of us!

K


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi India I tested 8 days post 5 day blast transfer and got BFP with twins so levels would have been high.  I suspected 5 days after transfer, as I felt quite faint in the shower, but held out a few more days to be sure before testing.  I'm pretty sensitive to my.symptoms and usually know early on if it's worked but not everyone can tell.  I'd say you would be OK to test tomorrow but don't be too disheartened if it's BFN for it is early.  If BFN just retest in 48 hours when levels should have risen enough to show positive.
Good luck to you and Jend 
TCC x


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

I feel absolutely miserable today, I stupidly keep POASing which are BFN, it's only 11dpo but I feel crampy and am sat here crying so don't know if it's PMS.  I've only got one vial left after this but I don't even know if I can afford the IUI.

Then if that doesn't work I don't even know what, I spent time picking this donor and planning for "our" child and there might not even be a child.  I feel a bit heartbroken at the prospect.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Jefnerf it's still early days.  With my IUI BFP at 14 days post IUI it was BFN.  Did not get BFP until 16 days post IUI.  Hold on in there  
TCC x


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi

Any singletons on tww? Im due af today/ tomoz after home insem with frozen sperm from cryos...

Anyone in the same boat? 

Blue x


----------



## janieliz (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi,

I am, but I have ages to go, next Thursday to be precise!! Are you testing tomorrow then?


Jane x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Fingers crossed ladies!x


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Wishing you both all the best 

Love and hugs, Kiz  x


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi

Ive decided to wait til friday as I did do one monday and it wss neg dont want to be disappointed again. Rather wait til af hasnt come!!

Blue x


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Really hope Friday brings good news - will be thinking of you.

Kiz  x


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks me too... im still holding out and feel like af on way... back ache today...xx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi

Thanks for merging the threads!!

So ive got some rests sitting looking at me! Now on cd 27 and two days late....twinges in belly and back ache....got tightenings in abdo and cant do my jeans up!! 

Storing up some pee to go and pee on the stick! !

Blue x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Best of luck bluestone, those symptoms and being late sound good to me x


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi 

Well I peed on the stick (well in a pot! ) and it was a massive bfn!

I'm now just going to.wait it out....till at least monday...maybe longer!

aagghh!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

so sorry it's hardest knock to take   but you will get there one day


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Its just very frustrating when bfn and no af either!! 

The wait continues! !!


----------

